# libogg - libvobis    Installationsproblem



## bugsterX (23. Dez. 2008)

Hallo!

ich habe ein kleines Problem.
Ich möchte ein Videoportal zum Laufen bringen. Dazu benötige ich ffmpeg und die ganzen Codecs.

Wenn ich nach diesem Tutorial vorgehe, kommt bei Libogg diese Meldung bei make:



> .3/white-xifish.png'
> /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 'rfc3533.txt' '/usr/local/share/doc/libogg-1.1.3/rfc3533.txt'
> /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 'rfc3534.txt' '/usr/local/share/doc/libogg-1.1.3/rfc3534.txt'
> make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/src/libogg-1.1.3/doc'
> ...


Bei make install steht dann ähnliches dran. Wenn ich libvorbis installieren möchte meckert er rum dass er libogg nicht finden konnte.


Wie kann ich das Unterbinden?


Gruß,
bugsterX


----------



## Till (26. Dez. 2008)

Die Ausgaben oben sehen ok aus, sind ja keine Fehler dabei.

Warum installierst Du nicht eifach die Pakete Deiner Linuxdistribution? ffmpeg und codecs sind heute eigentlich überall dabei, da braucht man nichts mehr compilieren.


----------



## bugsterX (6. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Die Ausgaben oben sehen ok aus, sind ja keine Fehler dabei.
> 
> Warum installierst Du nicht eifach die Pakete Deiner Linuxdistribution? ffmpeg und codecs sind heute eigentlich überall dabei, da braucht man nichts mehr compilieren.


Hallo!

ich wollte gerade den mplayer installieren, allerdings nimmt er den lame codec nicht mit.

wenn ich mplayer -ao help eingebe, kommt das:


> ks300847:~# mplayer -ao help
> MPlayer 1.0rc1-4.1.2-DFSG-free (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team
> CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz (Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 9)
> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
> ...


Wenn ich ffmpeg mit apt-get install ffmpeg eingeben möchte kommt das:



> ks300847:~# apt-get install ffmpeg
> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
> Einige Pakete konnten nicht installiert werden. Das kann bedeuten, dass
> ...


wie löse ich das?

gibt es irgendwelche tutorials in denen ich mplayer und ffmpeg inclusive lame bekomme (für ein videoportal)?


gruß,
bugsterX


----------



## Till (6. März 2009)

Versuch mal mit:

apt-get update

Deine Paketquellen auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen und dann noch einmal:

apt-get install ffmpeg


----------

